
WeWork All Hands Transcript - richardwhiuk
https://www.vox.com/2019/10/24/20929236/wework-layoffs-adam-neumann-marcelo-claure
======
jjirsa

        Employee 3
    
        Hi, my name is [redacted]. (audience applause)
    
        Marcelo Claure
    
        Well first you’ve got to tell me why the people like you so much? (audience laughs)
    
        Employee 3
    
        Because I asked a question at the last All-Hands meeting.
    
        Marcelo Claure
    
        Okay.
    
        Employee 3
    
        I’m with the Development Finance Group, I do data analytics and reporting and today’s my one-month anniversary at WeWork. (applause)
    
        Marcelo Claure
    
        You’re very popular for one month.
    
    

Not asking anyone to dox employee 3, but I’d really love to know what the
backstory there is.

~~~
someonehere
I’m willing to bet that person made an impression.

Places I’ve worked, when you start they ask you to stand in front of the
company and say or do something whimsical or answer a question (name a piece
of sports equipment you would be and why you chose that). It’s possible they
said or did something funny people still remember.

I’m only going on that it’s their one month work anniversary. However, WeWork
is 3-4000 employees so not sure.

~~~
jjirsa
Dev finance group and comment at a precious all hands, I was guessing person
called out previous CEO in public.

------
whalesalad
> remind all of us that we came here to do something meaningful in the world

Couldn’t go on after this BS. This is the first line in the Official
cliche/bullshit all-hands playbook.

